# First project on the new lathe...a 300mw HDS B42 red laser mod.



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 1, 2008)

~300mw red open can diode, max limited to level 2 ~500ma.

































~Chip


----------



## lumafist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Besides a very nice mod I can see some realy nice OTF`s aswell 
there.....:twothumbs

This mod , does it use the same driver as stock...?


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Why yes there are...  (OTF's)

Yes, everything in the module is stock. I just limited the max setting to level 2. The mod is also completely reversible. It's a drop in laser module with the stock emitter replaced by a pair of contacts. 


~Chip


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Very cool,
I wonder if one of those would fit in the Nitecore DX-10 





How big is the module itself?


Regards,
Benny


----------



## lumafist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*



wvaltakis2 said:


> Why yes there are...  (OTF's)
> 
> Yes, everything in the module is stock. I just limited the max setting to level 2. The mod is also completely reversible. It's a drop in laser module with the stock emitter replaced by a pair of contacts.
> 
> ...


 

There is alot of BLING on CPF today apparently......

Thanks for sharing Chip..!


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Thanks guys,


The laser module itself is roughly the same dimensions as the stock lens/reflector sandwich. Probably woudn't fit into anything else. LoL

~Chip


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Got to play around with this last night, the HDS interface makes an awesome driver for a laser. You can have a low power beam for focusing, targeting or just playing with the cat, but full blast is only a button press away (I had forgotten about the locator flash though :doh) On high this thing screams, pops balloons instantly and cuts tape without focusing to a pinpoint.

Mods- Now that I think about it this might be more suited to the Lasers forum, thanks. 

~Chip


----------



## lumafist (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*



wvaltakis2 said:


> Got to play around with this last night, the HDS interface makes an awesome driver for a laser. You can have a low power beam for focusing, targeting or just playing with the cat, but full blast is only a button press away (I had forgotten about the locator flash though :doh) On high this thing screams, pops balloons instantly and cuts tape without focusing to a pinpoint.
> 
> *Mods- Now that I think about it this might be more suited to the Lasers forum, thanks. *
> 
> ~Chip


 

Both yes and no, it`s fully reversible and modified as you said...

IMO...



Even though lasers are not my cup of tea I`m intriged by the raw power unleashed...
I wish there was some way of making these floody without loosing the power....

There isn`t is there....?


----------



## Cuso (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Can we see some pictures of the module itself?? And the light dissasembled? Where did you get that module?? Details man details...:devil:


----------



## LukeA (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*



lumafist said:


> I wish there was some way of making these floody without loosing the power....
> 
> There isn`t is there....?



Add lots and lots more power.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

I'm going to take it apart to cut the o-ring bevel today, I'll get some pics of it disassembled. Long story short, I had one of Kenom's laser barrels and couldn't get a driver to work with it, we all know the HDS current control is awesome and I had this buzzy B42 just sitting there...so I turned down the head so it would fit and came up with a way to power it from the HDS. Craziest thing is it all worked out with minimal pain involved once I decided to go with the best driver we've got

~Chip


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Assembly pics*

Here you go Cuso...got the o-ring situation resolved and took some pics along the way.

Here's the finished laser housing next to a stock HDS reflector/lens and one of Kenoms stock laser barrel heads.














The body of the laser housing is the negative contact, the little tab that sticks out is the positive. The white stuff is AA epoxy.






The emitter was replaced with a pair of contacts, the contact on the left is raised slightly above the level of the heatsink to make contact with the body of the laser housing. The bottom of the laser housing gets mated to the heatsink with arctic ceramic.






Now that it's waterproof again I could give it a bath and clean up the lettering

~Chip


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Obligatory whitewall shots*

Laser held next to camera on left side, there's a window in the stairwell so it's pretty well lit.

Minimum- about the same as a toy laser pointer, great for the cats





Secondary-guessing 50-75mw





Primary- about the same as my guestimated 150mw Ellaser, beam barely visible in this light





Maximum-:twothumbs





~Chip


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: First project on the new lathe...A little HDS B42 mod.*

Ok, my thumb's a little sore but it's worth it, I have always appreciated the HDS features but even more so now. Now I've got a 300mw laser with these features:

-locking button with warning flash, triple click to unlock
-always comes on at 50mw,triple click for 5mw,double for 150mw,etc:devil:
-no locator flash
-full current control
-thermal management
-automatic 5 minute timeout
-all the runtime characteristics of a B42XR
-the durability of the same

The more I play with it the more amazed I am. I think I'm going to polish up a clip to match the red trit'd bezel on the way:d

~Chip


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I know were not allowed to post outdoor laser beamshots but hopefully this is ok. Let's just say that if you wanted to put a dot on the stack 1.5 miles away you could see it with the naked eye in this ambient light.




If this is not ok I'll happily remove it:thumbsup:

~Chip


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 16, 2008)

:candle: Dang, did I **** someone off or something?

~Chip


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 16, 2008)

Your mod is very cool! Most lasers only come in one flavor, high. Yours is truly amazing! I want a laser now.


----------



## 9volt (Dec 17, 2008)

Any chance of making one of these to sell?


----------



## Packhorse (Dec 18, 2008)

Im a little disappointed, I was hoping to see pics of the lathe


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Dec 18, 2008)

9volt said:


> Any chance of making one of these to sell?



Probably not, but if somebody has an HDS that they would like to get modified... we can probably work something out.




Packhorse said:


> Im a little disappointed, I was hoping to see pics of the lathe



You can see pics of the lathe Here. :naughty:

~Chip


----------

